# Anyone heard of an Emco Rex 2000 planer?



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

this has been floating around CL for a while... its a funky looking thing...










10" cut? 2.5hp motor.

Table looks short, but maybe thats because its so wide... I cant find anything about this. asking price is 325, but its been up so long, I wonder if I might not be able to talk that down a bit.

given the lack of info google has turned up, Im concerned if Ill find knives, or any other parts for it.


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

ok... I think I figured out my confusion, this is a planer, not a jointer. the top surface was confusing me. Nevermind... not as much in need of a planer.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Most all jointers are considered planers too. This one is really too short to use for a jointer. It would be more useful to flatten a cup warp out of lumber prior to surfacing. It's pretty difficult to surface lumber on a jointer. You tend to make it thinner on one side or the other.


----------



## orgelbau (Jun 18, 2014)

Just to satisfy your curiousity...

I went to look at this machine last week. It functions as a 10" jointer on the upper surface and a 10" thickness planer on an adjustable lower surface. There is one common cutterhead for both. The planer has the best anti-kickback mechanism I have ever seen on a compact machine, but have seen similar devices on large industrial planers (like the 24" Rockwell I use at my production shop). Parts are only available from Europe, but they are not difficult to find. The motor was very smooth and stout; 2.5HP may be on the conservative side (it can ne wired for 220V also). The cutterhead during operation was very quiet compared to my 6" Grizzly jointer. It is a very compact machine with big capabilities. Due to the table size, It is my opinion that this is not suitable for precision wood surfacing. My use for this would be quick dimensioning of rough lumber on its way over to my finish planer and jointer. This little thing is perfect for the abuse that raw lumber can inflict on your equipment. The HSS blade set runs around $75 plus shipping, but there is a carbide set available too. I was very impressed with the quality and design of this machine.

During a demonstration, it powered through 1/16" removal on some white oak planks without even straining--and the blades are nicked and dull.

Besides, where else can you find a 10" jointer for $325 that doesn't require restoration?


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

curious why you passed on it then?


----------



## orgelbau (Jun 18, 2014)

It's in my shop as we speak. I picked it up this afternoon. I have to add a dedicated circuit for it and then I have some maple to feed it for an upcoming project. :smile:


----------



## stepco (Jul 22, 2014)

*i have one of these too...*

...and it's a great machine. But can you share your source for blades? And also for parts? Apparently they made a moulding cutter attachment for it....


----------



## Marcus Abela (Jan 22, 2020)

Hello i am in malta (europe) and found an emco rex second hand for sale. Im thinking of going over to see it.Its 250 euro.My concern that i found spare parts website https://www.emcoshop.at/en/conbined...55-emcorex2000cuttingedgecutter2stk260mm.html and blades seem very expensive. The listing is here and it seems to have a table extension







with it.


----------



## sheartak (Jan 19, 2020)

We helped some EMCO owners upgrade this combo with spiral cutterheads.


----------



## jlangley820 (Aug 26, 2020)

@orgelbau - how has this held up over the years? There's one for sale near me for $350 and would love to hear your thoughts.

Thanks!


----------



## krumen (Apr 8, 2021)

sheartak said:


> We helped some EMCO owners upgrade this combo with spiral cutterheads.


Hi my i ask what somthing like that cost? i got a emco at home


----------

